# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Pickles

## 2dumb2kwit

Nells Amish neighbors pickle recipe looks really good, but I was wondering if you guys have any more good pickle recipes. I have an abundance of cucumbers! LOL :Blushing: 

 Maybe a good dill pickle recipe.

----------


## oly

Wild turkey get me pickled

----------


## Rick

Pick up some Mrs. Wages Kosher Dill pickle mix and following the directions. They make great pickles. The only thing I change on the recipe is I add some garlic because I like garlic pickles. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## cowgirlup

I made zuchinni pickles and relish last year.  They both turned out awesome. I'm sure you can use the same recipie with cukes.  If I can find it I'll post it in case you want to try it.

----------


## Rick

I put up several quarts using Mrs. Wages day before yesterday. I had one jar that didn't seal so it's in the box. Oh, well. I guess I'll just have to eat them early.

----------

